# How to bleed: Dual bleeder on Porsche Caliper?



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

I got ECS stageIIv2 Porsche brake kit. I'm looking to replace the OEM brake fluid with ATE Super Blue. 
My question is how do I bleed the system with TWO brake bleeder screws? Got any tips? 
Here's what I think... correct me if you know a better method. Keep inside screw close and use the outside screw to bleed, then do the reverse?
Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 










_Modified by Lorem at 4:14 PM 5-25-2004_


----------



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: How to bleed: Dual bleeder on Porsche Caliper? (Lorem)*

Anyone?


----------



## tyub (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: How to bleed: Dual bleeder on Porsche Caliper? (Lorem)*

check out this site:
http://www.bombaydigital.com/b...lush/


----------



## SiDeeFung (May 16, 2001)

*Re: How to bleed: Dual bleeder on Porsche Caliper? (tyub)*

Bleed the outside screw first, then bleed the inside screw.


----------



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: How to bleed: Dual bleeder on Porsche Caliper? (tyub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tyub* »_check out this site:
http://www.bombaydigital.com/b...lush/


Thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

